# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  पेन ड्राइव से कंप्यूटर को बनाये सुपर फास्ट

## pareek76

किसी भी कंप्यूटर की कार्य क्षमता मे उसकी रैम बहुत महत्वपुर्ण होती है। वैसे भी आजकल कंप्यूटर मे इतने भारी भरकम सोफ्टवेयर और फाइलें इस्तेमाल होने लगी हैं कि उनके लिए ज्यादा से ज्यादा मेमोरी की जरूरत पड़ती है। पर परेशानी यह आती है एक तो कंप्यूटर की रैम महंगी होती है और दूसरा इसे कंप्यूटर खोल कर फिट करना पडता है
आज मै आपको ऐसा तरीका बता रहा हू जिसके लिए न तो आपको रैम खरीदने की जरूरत है और न ही अपने कंप्यूटर को खोलने की आज मै आपको ऐसे सोफ्टवेयर के बारे मे बता रहा हू जिसकी मदद से आप अपनी पेन ड्राइव का इस्तेमाल करके आप अपने कंप्यूटर की कार्य क्षमता आश्चर्यजनक ढंग से बढा सकते हो

----------


## pareek76

इस रूप मे पेन डइव का प्रयोग न केवल सुविधाजनक, बल्कि सस्ता होता है। जहां 2 जीबी की की पेन डइव 200-300 रूपए की है, वही 2 जीबी रैम इससे 10 गुना से भी ज्यादा महंगी है। इसके आलावा पेन डइव का इस्तेमाल भी बहुत आसान होता है। यूएसबी पोर्ट में लगाओ, बस हो गया आपका कंप्यूटर सुपर फास्ट

----------


## pareek76

अगर आप अपनी पेन डइव से अपने कंप्यूटर की स्पीड तेज करना चाहते हो तो यहां क्लिक करके ईबुस्टर नाम का वो सोफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड कर लेhttp://www.eboostr.com/en/#axzz1LUS5cccMजिसे डालने के बाद आप अपनी पेन डइव का इस्तेमाल रैम के रूप मे कर सकते हो

----------


## pareek76

इस सोफ्टवेयर को डालने के बाद जब कोई पेन डइव कंप्यूटर से जोडा जाता है, तो कंप्यूटर अपने आप पता लगा लेता है कि डिवाइस की गति या क्षमता इस काम के लिए सही है या नही । अगर यह सही हो तो सिस्टम आपसे इसके द्वारा कंप्यूटर की क्षमता बढ़ाने के लिए पूछता है। आप दी गई एक न्यूनतम सीमा से अधिक इसके लिए निर्धारित करके कंप्यूटर तेज कर सकते हो बस इसके बाद आपको अपना कंप्यूटर एक बार रि-र्स्टाट करना होता है। यहां इस बात का खयाल जरूर रखें कि जो भी पेन डइव या दूसरे कार्ड आप इस काम के लिए इस्तेमाल कर रहे है वे यूएसबी 2-0 क्षमता वाले हो इस सोफ्टवेयर की ज्यादा जानकारी आप नीचे विडियो में देख सकते है http://www.eboostr.com/en/#axzz1LUS5cccM

----------


## pareek76

http://www.eboostr.com/en/#axzz1LUS5cccM

----------


## love birds

> अगर आप अपनी पेन डइव से अपने कंप्यूटर की स्पीड तेज करना चाहते हो तो यहां क्लिक करके ईबुस्टर नाम का वो सोफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड कर लेhttp://www.eboostr.com/en/#axzz1LUS5cccMजिसे डालने के बाद आप अपनी पेन डइव का इस्तेमाल रैम के रूप मे कर सकते हो


bhai samaj mein nahi aa raha ki kon si file download karni h or ye to 4 din ka triel version h  full or free version do

----------


## love birds

wah mitr jabardast sutr h lekin full version provide karo yaar jaldi ha full version k bad apko rempo. jarur milege tab tak wait....................

----------


## avf000032

भाईसाब कोम्पुटर को पेन ड्रिवे से बूट करके पेन ड्रिवे से ही वींन एक्सपी या विन सेवेन कैसे इन्स्टाल करे?

----------


## Mr. laddi

*इस्तेमाल करके देखते हैं क्या फर्क पड़ता है स्पीड में*

----------


## Dark Rider

win 7  में हमें इस सॉफ्टवेर की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है 

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...res/readyboost

----------


## love birds

> मेरे विचार से विंडो 7 मे इस सॉफ्टवेर की आवश्यकता नहीं है, उसमे ये फीचर ReadyBoost नाम से इनबिल्ट है।
> 
> धन्यवाद


window 7 mein chal raha h maine kal ise use kiya h wakai mast h yaar

    Thanks fir ebooster

----------


## Dark Rider

> window 7 mein chal raha h maine kal ise use kiya h wakai mast h yaar
> 
>     Thanks fir ebooster


जी आप उपर वाली पोस्ट भी देख लीजिए यह सॉफ्टवेर पहले ही win 7 में inbuilt है भाई

हा xp के लिए कहते तो बेहतर होता उसके लिए अच्छा है

----------


## Mr. laddi

> जी आप उपर वाली पोस्ट भी देख लीजिए यह सॉफ्टवेर पहले ही win 7 में inbuilt है भाई
> 
> हा xp के लिए कहते तो बेहतर होता उसके लिए अच्छा है


 *मनोज जी मेरे पास विस्ता है उस पर ये कितना फर्क डालेगा ???????????????*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी मेरे पास विस्ता है उस पर ये कितना फर्क डालेगा ???????????????*


जितना xp पर ................

----------


## Black Pearl

> *मनोज जी मेरे पास विस्ता है उस पर ये कितना फर्क डालेगा ???????????????*


मैंने विस्टा यूज तो नहीं की है, लेकिन उस पर भी शायद readyboost इनबिल्ट है।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैंने विस्टा यूज तो नहीं की है, लेकिन उस पर भी शायद readyboost इनबिल्ट है।


जी हा आप बिलकुल ठीक है विस्टा में  readyboost इनबिल्ट है

यह सोफ्टवेर e booster  केवल   xp को ध्यान में रखकर बनाया गया है

----------


## Mr. laddi

> जी हा आप बिलकुल ठीक है विस्टा में  readyboost इनबिल्ट है
> 
> यह सोफ्टवेर e booster  केवल   xp को ध्यान में रखकर बनाया गया है


 *फिर तो जरूरत नहीं इसकी 
कोई और तरीका है रेम की स्पीड बढाने का*

----------


## Optimus Prime

http://www.mediafire.com/?l30gl2gzckm0o4p

----------


## yuvraz01

*बढ़िया है भाई...
XP में तो बढ़िया चल रही है...
पर केवल २ घंटे के लिए है...*

----------


## Niksg08

मित्र मैं window 7 ultimate  इस्तेमाल कर रहा हु, मैं pendrive का इस्तेमाल RAM की तरह कर सकू इसका procedure जानना चाहता हु|

----------


## jism0072000

kafi acchi jankari di hai aap ne.thank you ji

----------

